# Found this...



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Found this crab wandering from Acro to Acro, seemingly nibbling at each one. These aren't great 
photos, but can anyone tell if it is harmful, or not.
-


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey Robert, post it on RC. pics are clear enough


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks like a right bastard.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bayinaung said:


> Hey Robert, post it on RC. pics are clear enough


-
Thanks. Not a bad idea.
-


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

fesso clown said:


> Looks like a right bastard.


-
That's sort of what I was thinking when I first saw him in the tank.
-


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Not too many crabs are good for a reef tank IMO


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I read hairy crabs are bad, smooth bodied crabs are good. smooth bodied ones will usually eat and clear the detrius build up between branches of acros. the hairy ones will sometimes eat the flesh of acros.

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2358688&highlight=acro+crabs


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Pretty sure it's a xanthid crab.

chuck it.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Pretty sure it's a xanthid crab.
> 
> chuck it.


-
Looks very similar, for sure. It has been "chucked".
-


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks like a gaudy crab


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> Pretty sure it's a xanthid crab.
> 
> chuck it.


Ya I vote chuck it!

But if you don't want to chuck it, you can always send him to the nether regions of your sump! He can munch on all the crap he wants there.


----------

